

This guy built a data center with Lego and Raspberry Pi - selimthegrim
http://venturebeat.com/2013/09/20/this-guy-built-a-data-center-with-lego-and-raspberry-pi/

======
Toenex
I love that they did this as a model to demonstrate certain aspects of their
fail-safe system. I can see how that makes for a very approachable demo at a
conference or trade show. Imagine turning up for a sales pitch and pulling
Lego out of the boot of the car?! Awesome. Wanna see what happens when one of
your cluster suddenly becomes a Tie-Fighter? No problem.

